# Please help support these girls



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

http://www.gofundme.com/coopergirls

Go to the link and read the story. Truly heart wrenching. 2 4-h girls lost their parents in a 48hr period. Praying for the Cooper girls and their family


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

wildegoats0426 said:


> http://www.gofundme.com/coopergirls
> 
> Go to the link and read the story. Truly heart wrenching. 2 4-h girls lost their parents in a 48hr period. Praying for the Cooper girls and their family


Wow this is heart wrenching


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I know those poor girls :/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

How did their mom die? It really didn't say what happened to her. Anyway, that's really sad, but coincidental in a weird way. If I don't sound very upset about it, it's because this is how I deal with things. I ask questions.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I believe she had a heart attack


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It's very sad. Both girls are awesome in the way the represent 4h and the boer goat industry. Prayers for them! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They will be in our prayers.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't imagine how they feel  will pray for them


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are amazing young ladies. I am friends with them on facebook.

Yes mom had a heart attach clipping goats at a show. I could not even imagine what they are going thru.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

They had a big auction type sale and donated I think almost $10,000 to the girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

wildegoats0426 said:


> They had a big auction type sale and donated I think almost $10,000 to the girls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That was very nice of you. Hopefully they will have trustworthy adults helping guide them through this sad, sad time.


----------

